# Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin April

Interessanter Artikel zur Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken von Fischereiwissenschaftler Thomas Klefoth (MSc. Fischereiwissenschaften), LSFV-NDS.

Sicher nicht nur für Niedersachsen interessant.



> *Behandlung verletzter und tief gehakter Fische in der Niedersächsischen Angelfischerei​*
> *Thomas Klefoth*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Interessant. Habe die Richtung zwar auch vermutet, aber ein so deutliches Ergebnis nicht erwartet.

Entscheident für das Auftreten von Blutungen ist aber auch, _'wie'_ man den tief sitzenden Haken angeht. 
Man kann zumindest bei größeren Fischen oft ein Rumgeprorkel vermeiden, wenn man z.B. diesen Hakenlöser einsetzt:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/januar-2012/larchy-angelgeraet-seit-jahren-bewaehrt.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Ja, aber die Aussage ist auch klar:


> 2) Die Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit tief gehakter Fische wird sehr stark erhöht wenn die Schnur kurz vor dem Haken abgeschnitten wird und der Haken im Körper des Fisches verbleibt. In diesem Fall ist mit einer langfristigen Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit von rund 90 % zu rechnen.



Da weiss mans  - beim Hakenlösen kann man nur vermuten ob und was man anrichtet.....

Ich finds auch gut, dass die da entsprechende Untersuchungen machten, muss man nicht immer spekulieren, sondern kriegt mal Fakten.


----------



## Seele (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Sehr guter Berich,, danke. Hätt ich nicht gedacht, dass die so gut überleben. Sicherlich hängt es von vielen Faktoren ab, aber einen Anhaltspunkt hat man schon mal.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Diese wissenschaftliche Erhebung bestätigt eigentlich das, was ich sowieso
wusste b.z.w. ahnte!
Allerdings halte ich die Ergebnisse nicht für repräsentativ, weil als "Testfische" nur Sonnenbarsche genommen wurden. Wer schon mal einen Sonnenbarsch, die ja tatsächlich häufig tief schlucken, vom Haken operiert hat, weiß wie eng es da in dem Maul ist.
Es ist sicher ein Unterschied, wenn ich einen Hecht,oder Waller vom(tief geschluckten) Haken ablöse. Die sind erstens sicher nicht so empfindlich und zweitens kommt es auch noch darauf an, wo genau der Haken sitzt.
Wenn ich z.b. einen Hecht habe, wo der Haken im Kiemenbogen sitzt und
es entsprechend auch blutet, dann ist dieser todgeweiht. Wenn aber der Haken im oberen, hinteren Teil des Kiefers sitzt, dann hat er nach meiner
Meinung bessere Chancen, auch das lösen des Hakens zu überleben! 

Übrigends ist ein Saitenschneider da oft hilfreich. Ich habe den immer dabei, schon allein weil ich mich eventuell mal selbst vom Haken befreien muss!

Jürgen


----------



## siloaffe (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Ein sehr, sehr guter Bericht!

Ich hätte nicht gedacht das über 90% mit Haken im Körper überleben. 

Bei uns in RLP stellt sich die Frage nach zurücksetzen oder entsorgen nicht. 
Bei uns ist jeder geschohnte Fisch zurück zu setzen, egal wie verletzt sollte er doch verenden dient er als Nahrung für die anderen...


----------



## Seele (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Diese wissenschaftliche Erhebung bestätigt eigentlich das, was ich sowieso
> wusste b.z.w. ahnte!
> Allerdings halte ich die Ergebnisse nicht für repräsentativ, weil als "Testfische" nur Sonnenbarsche genommen wurden. Wer schon mal einen Sonnenbarsch, die ja tatsächlich häufig tief schlucken, vom Haken operiert hat, weiß wie eng es da in dem Maul ist.
> Es ist sicher ein Unterschied, wenn ich einen Hecht,oder Waller vom(tief geschluckten) Haken ablöse. Die sind erstens sicher nicht so empfindlich und zweitens kommt es auch noch darauf an, wo genau der Haken sitzt.
> ...




Du glaubst gar nicht wie lang und viel ein Waller bluten kann und überlebt, habe das selbst schon mitgemacht. Da war der Haken auch im Kiemenbogen gesessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Diese wissenschaftliche Erhebung bestätigt eigentlich das, was ich sowieso
> wusste b.z.w. ahnte!
> Allerdings halte ich die Ergebnisse nicht für repräsentativ, weil als "Testfische" nur Sonnenbarsche genommen wurden. Wer schon mal einen Sonnenbarsch, die ja tatsächlich häufig tief schlucken, vom Haken operiert hat, weiß wie eng es da in dem Maul ist.
> Es ist sicher ein Unterschied, wenn ich einen Hecht,oder Waller vom(tief geschluckten) Haken ablöse. Die sind erstens sicher nicht so empfindlich und zweitens kommt es auch noch darauf an, wo genau der Haken sitzt.
> ...



Dazu wurde ja im Bericht an Hand verschiedener Untertsuchungen klargestellt:
Artübergreifend ist das so.


> Der im Fisch verbleibende Haken wird dagegen häufig und *artübergreifend *binnen weniger Tage bis weniger Monate nach dem Fang wieder ausgeschieden, ausgespuckt, bzw. zersetzt (bspw. Schisler und Bergersen 1996; Tsuboi et al. 2006; Dubois und Pleski 2007; Arlinghaus et al. 2008b; Fobert et al. 2009)


----------



## Andal (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

In dem Zusammenhang habe ich mir drei Dinge angewöhnt, die dem abzuhakenden Fisch sehr entgegenkommen.

1. Hakenlöser.
Nicht einen Hakenlöser, oder nur die berüchtigte Spitzzange, sondern ein ganzes Sortiment, bis hin zum angespreochenen Larchy, der wirklich ein sehr gutes Trumm ist. Hakenlöser müssen zum Fisch und zur verwendeten Hakengröße passen!

2. Haken.
Besser gesagt die Wiederhaken. Außer beim Meeresangeln sind bei mir beinahe ausschließlich Haken mit angedrückten Wiederhaken im Einsatz. Durch das Andrücken entsteht eine kleine Wulst. Die reicht vollkommen aus die Köder zu fixieren und den Fisch zu halten. Trotzdem geht das Hakenlösen so leicht, wie bei einem reinen Schonhaken. 

3. Abschneiden.
Wenn ich den Haken im Schlund nicht mehr sehen kann, weil er zu tief sitzt, dann wird einfach konsequent das Vorfach abgeschnitten. Rumgestochere bringt den Fisch garantiert um.

Was zu tief sitzende Haken ebenfalls reduziert, ist die Verwendung von nur einer Rute. Man ist nur auf einen Bissanzeiger konzentriert und einfach schneller am Anhieb. Das verhindert zwar keine Schlucker, aber sie werden weniger. Weniger Fisch fängt man deswegen auch nicht, eher im Gegenteil, weil man schneller ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



> Rumgestochere bringt den Fisch garantiert um.


Siehe oben:
Garantiert nicht, aber viel eher als mit abschneiden.

Ansosnten haste in meinen Augen zu hundert Prozent recht..


----------



## eiswerner (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Ich habe festgestellt dass wenn ich Aale fange da sitzt meistens der Haken Tief das Vorfach kurz abschneide und in ein Aquariunsetze viele Haken in den nächsten 2 Tagen auf dem Boden des Aquariums liegen und die Aale putzmunter sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Wer Fragen dazu hat, kann Thomas Klefoth auch anschreiben:
t.klefoth@lsfv-nds.de


----------



## Purist (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Ich habe einen Aal zweimal in meinem Leben gefangen, an der gleichen Stelle. Der Grund für die genaue Identifikation war der Goldhaken, den ich ihm, als er noch ein Schnürsenkel war und tief geschluckt hatte, dringelassen habe. 
Beim Ausweiden wunderte ich mich noch über den goldenen "Zweithaken", war ich doch inzwischen auf Wurmhaken umgestiegen, mir fiel aber schnell ein, dass dieser Bursche sogar mein erster gefangener Aal überhaupt gewesen sein musste. Die alte Hakenpackung hatte ich noch im Kasten.

Meine Rückschlüsse daraus: Die Überlebenschancen beim Abschneiden von Haken sind gegeben. Reusen, die es damals in direkter Nähe in Massen gab, sind keine große Gefahr für standorttreue (nicht wandernde) Aale und Goldhaken rosten sehr langsam.. #d


Nach Klefoth werde ich auch künftig jeden Haken abscheiden, der zu tief sitzt, bei allem was zurückgesetzt wird. Allerdings halte ich das "kurz vor dem Haken" in vielen Fällen für fast unmöglich. Wenn man mit einer Schere oder gar einem Messer tief  ins Maul reingeht, steigen die Chancen für enorme Verletzungen dramatisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

So kurz wie möglich, so lang wie nötig - wie beim Sex ;-)))))

(Um Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden: 
Ich meinte die Zeitdauer beim Sex, nicht das Zubehör)


----------



## madpraesi (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Also so kurz wie NÖTIG und so lang wie MÖGLICH :q :q :q
#6 #6 #6
Gruß Christian :m


----------



## thanatos (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Mit den Jahren bekommt man schon mit was ein Fisch
wegsteckt,Aale haben kaum Probleme mit abgeschittnen
Haken,blutende kleine Zander und Hecht haben dagegen
selten eine Chance zu überleben ,um sie nicht tot rum
treiben zu lassen schneide ich sie in der Regel in Stücke
ist aber erst dreimal vorgekommen,hab die armen Tiere
nach den zurücksetzen wieder rausgekeschert ,da 
sie sich nicht erholt hatten und nach ner Stunde an der Oberfläche trieben ,einmal abgeschnitten ,zweimal gelöst.
Angle vom Boot.Die meisten dieser Fehlfänge haben den
Haken aber im vorderen Maulbereich was ja kaum was 
ausmacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



> Die meisten dieser Fehlfänge haben den
> Haken aber im vorderen Maulbereich was ja kaum was
> ausmacht.


Sagt er ja auch klar im Artikel, Haken vorne: lösen und zurück.


----------



## u-see fischer (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Habe mal einen Bricht, glaube stand damals im Blinker, gelesen, da wurden Hechte untersucht. Die Hechte wurden mit Naturköder gefangen, die tief sitzenden Haken wurden mal abgeschnitten (auch bei Stahlvorfächer) und bei einer Vergleichsgruppe entfernt.

Die Überlebensrate (auch bei Drillige) lag da auch bei ca. 90% wogegen die Sterblichkeitsrate beim Versuch die Haken zu lösen drastisch anstieg.


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Ich muss sagen das der Artikel mein subjektives Empfinden zu diesem Thema bestätigt. Ich angel gerne am Forellensee und dort sind leider sehr viele Angler unterwegs, welche regelmässig Fische abreissen. Jedenfalls habe ich schon mehrere Dutzend Besatzforellen mit geschluckten Vorfächern im Fisch gefangen. Diese Fische sind nach dem Abriss jedenfalls nicht verendet. Auch wenn die Zeit, welche vom Abriss bis zum Fang vergangen ist, natürlich ungewiss ist.

Oft hälter ich meine Forellen im Setzkescher. Dort kann man es auch sehen, das abgeschnittene Forellen zu annähernd 100% fit rumschwimmen. Fische, bei denen man die geschluckten Haken rausoperiert hat, schwimmen dagegen schnell an der Oberfläche.

Weiterhin gruselt es mich, wenn ich manche Angler sehe wie sie grobmotorig im Fisch rumfuhrwerken. Oft auch noch mit völlig falschen, teilweise riesigen Hakenlösern. Aber wenn man solche Leute anspricht dann ist man schnell der arrogante Besserwisser...

Seit meiner Kindheit habe ich unterschiedliche Hakenlöser dabei und wenn ein Hakenlösen ohne "Operation" nicht möglich ist, dann wird sofort abgeschnitten und gut ist.

Sehr selten angel ich mit Drillingsmontagen auf Raubfische. Hier achte ich darauf schnell einen Anhieb zu setzten und ein Schlucken zu verhindern. Zur not fange ich lieber einen Fisch weniger.

Der Artikel beschreibt Basiswissen, was jeder haben muss, der angeln geht. Leider ist das dann in der Praxis oftmals nicht der Fall.


----------



## Bulettenbär (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Ich mache gerne auch mal einen Drilling kaputt, wenn ich mir dadurch rumgewerkel ersparen kann. Auch habe ich ein Sortiment an Zangen und Hakenlösern.

Wundern muss ich mich über die Leute, die immer die teuersten Jerks und Wobbler dabei haben, jedoch keine Ersatzdrillinge. Da wird gewerkelt was das Zeug hält.

Solch eine Studie würde mich speziell für den Hecht interessieren. Wie ist das mit dem Blutverlust? Wie heilen evtl Verletzungen?

Dazu habe ich mal gelesen das ein Hecht auf einen Kiemenbogen verzichten kann und überlebt. Im Netz gibt es viel Wissen und Halbwissen. Es wird Zeit das mal damit aufgeräumt wird.

Gruß


----------



## Andal (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Der Artikel beschreibt Basiswissen, was jeder haben muss, der angeln geht. Leider ist das dann in der Praxis oftmals nicht der Fall.



Das sagst du was!

Aber wo soll es auch herkommen? Da ist der Stempel auf dem Schein noch nicht richtig trocken, da sind sie schon die Raubfisch-, oder Karpfenspezialisten. Eine Rotfeder können sie zwar nicht von einem Rotauge unterscheiden, aber sie kennen jeden noch so unsinnigen Spezialköder inklusive Artikelnummer und nach spätestens einem halben Jahr verspritzen sie im Netz Weisheiten, dass einem das Frühstück ins Freie drängt.

Mir klingt mein Vater heute noch im Ohr. "Angeln willst? Dann fang erst a mal a paar Köderfisch!" - Aber nur so gehts. Kein Bauwerk kommt ohne ein solides Fundament aus. Oder es ist bloß eine windige Bude, die keinerlei Überprüfung stand hält.


----------



## u-see fischer (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> ....
> Solch eine Studie würde mich speziell für den Hecht interessieren. Wie ist das mit dem Blutverlust? Wie heilen evtl Verletzungen?.....



Habe im Keller min. 1/2 m³ alter Angelzeitschriften liegen, wenn ich den Bericht mal finden sollte, melde ich mich.


----------



## Lazarus (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Weils so gut zum Thema passt:
Ich habe heute eine Bachforelle gefangen, 59cm. Sie war recht schlank: 1700g. Soweit nichts besonderes, auch wenns meine bisher größte war.

Erst zuhause habe ich die Schnur bemerkt, die der Forelle aus dem Rektum hing. Ca. 30cm Angelschnur, am Ende der Schlaufenknoten. 
Dem Zustand der Schnur nach, sie war mit einem schwarzen Belag dick ummantelt, dass ich erst an ein Stahlvorfach dachte, musste sie mit diesem Anhängsel schon länger unterwegs sein.

Beim Ausnehmen fand ich dann den Haken im Magen, die Schnur verlief durch den Darm ins Freie.
Als ich den Haken probeweise mit zwei Fingern drückte, brach er sofort. Es wäre also nur eine Frage der Zeit gewesen, bis sich der Haken endgültig zersetzt hätte, die Schnur hätte der Fisch dann wohl einfach ausgeschi$$en.

Die Forelle war wie gesagt ziemlich schlecht genährt und auch kein großer Kämpfer, alles in allem schien sie aber gesund.


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Ich meine das wir so einen Fall, wo schon ein Teil der Schnur hinten raus schaute mal hatten. Hat natürlich nicht direkt etwas mit Hakenlösen zu tun, zeigt aber das so ein Vorfach durch den Fisch durch geht.

Zeigt aber auch das korrektes Drillen, richtige Wahl der Hauptschnur und ein wenig Feingefühl auch bei vielen Anglern fehlen. Was am FoPu abgerissen wird ist schon übel. 2 Pfund Forellen im Hindernissfreien Gewässern reihenweise abzureissen muss man auch erst einmal schaffen. #q


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (21. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Endlich kann man sich mal auf eine Studie berufen. Mache das schon Jahre, wenn ich den Haken nicht mehr sehe wird abgeschnitten. 

Hatte auch mal ne Forelle die nen Haken zu verschenken hatte seit dem mach ich das.

Wobei ich mir gerade vorstelle, wie das ist wenn der Haken da durch den Darm wandert. Gesund kann das ja irgendwie auch nicht sein.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Glaub das es so dramatisch nich ist, solange da kein 18e Big Game Circle Hook durchgeht. Grade bei Forellen geht da so allerhand durch. Hab schon welche mit Steinen, Stöcken und Zigaretten im Magen gefangen.

Btw. Bitte KEINE Kippen ins Wasser. Die Dinger werden gefressen. Schlimmer gehts nichtmehr!


----------



## thanatos (21. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Glaub das es so dramatisch nich ist, solange da kein 18e Big Game Circle Hook durchgeht. Grade bei Forellen geht da so allerhand durch. Hab schon welche mit Steinen, Stöcken und Zigaretten im Magen gefangen.
> 
> Btw. Bitte KEINE Kippen ins Wasser. Die Dinger werden gefressen. Schlimmer gehts nichtmehr!


 
|gr:Es reicht doch schon wenn wir süchtig sind ,wäre dann
aber ein super Köder 
hab mal gelesen das ein gesunder Darm es verhindert das er von einem festen Körper durchdrungen wird,z.B. soll
eine geschluckte Nadeleinfach durchwandern,
Haken zersetzen sich auch im Muskelfleisch,es sei denn
sie sind hochwertig vergoldet,gesehen in einem
Aal über zwei Pfund der den Schleienanglern drei Hacken
"geklaut"hat.


----------



## Andal (21. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Es soll ja Fliegenfischer geben, die mit der "Marlboro-Fly" auf die berüchtigten Brückenforellen anrücken, die liebend gerne Kippen schnappen, aber ordentliche Fliegen verschmähen.

Als ich früher noch mit Filter rauchte, war der Feldaschenbecher obligatorisch. Heute bei den Selbstgedrehten sehe ich das nicht mehr so eng. In den Boden getreten sind die schneller Humus, als ein Blatt vom Baum.  Nur noch auf dem Boot kommt das Büchserl zum Einsatz, weil es einfach häßlich ist, wenn die Hugos auf dem See dümpeln.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Die "Malboro Fly"...
Andal, du bist der geilste!

Ansonsten hat sich in meine Anglerkreis der mobile Aschenbecher auch durchgesetzt. Zur not tuts auch ein altes Glas wo mal Forellenpaste drin war. Aber Kippen wegschmeissen sollte mir einer Woche Knast geahndet werden. Die Filter brauchen ewig, bis die agebaut sind.


----------



## Andal (21. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

So eine Fliege gibt es wirklich. Aus zweifarbigem Rehhaar gebunden und ursprünglich als Jux gebunden. An den Brücken, wo Fußgänger standig irgendwas reinwerfen und die Forellen gierig nach dem Zeug schnappen, fängt die Marlboro tatsächlich.

Im Grunde genommen ist das nur eine Abwandlung der Brotfliege.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Wie gesagt, ich hab selber welche mi Kippen im Magen gefangen. Von daher wunder mich es nicht, das die darauf auch gefangen werden. Aber warum die selber Binden? Orignial mit 20 Stück kaufen und dann über den Haken ziehen und ein paar Wicklungen rum.

Immer das Original nehmen


----------



## stroffel (21. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Die Forelle war wie gesagt ziemlich schlecht genährt und auch kein großer Kämpfer, alles in allem schien sie aber gesund.



Ich hatte mal nen Hecht von der Sorte. War auch recht mager. Im megen des hechtes habe ich 3 (!) drillinge gefunden. Einer davon noch mit Stahlvorfach, das offensichtlich abgerissen war. Da wird man schon stinke sauer und fragt sich wie unverantwortlich und naiv manche Angler ans Wasser gehen. Das Stahlvorfach wa unterste Qualitätsstufe. So ein 2mm dickes, starrest Teil. Und trotzdem versteh ich nicht, wie schlecht man angeln muss, damit ein 60er Hecht so ein Drahtseil zerlegen kann. Jedenfalls ist der o.g. Artikel bestimmt keine Rechtfertigung um Fische zu verangeln gemäß dem Motto "das kommt schon alles hinten wieder raus..."


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



stroffel schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist der o.g. Artikel bestimmt keine Rechtfertigung um Fische zu verangeln gemäß dem Motto "das kommt schon alles hinten wieder raus..."



Absolut deiner Meinung!

Der Artikel soll nur zeigen, das es besser ist gleich abzuschneiden und zurück zu setzten, statt im Fisch rumzufuhrwerken.

Abrisse zu verhindern sollte eins der wichtigsten Ziele der Angler sein. Abrisse passieren leider immer mal, trotz größter Vorsicht und überprüften Materialien. 

Aber wer fahrlässig Abrisse in Kauf nimmt, dem gehört der Schein entzogen. Meine Meinung.


----------



## flavius (21. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Moin,

dieser Artikel ist nicht aussagekräftig! Mit jeweils 12 Fischen nach jeweils 48 h eine Statistik aufzustellen ist mehr als gewagt (Fobert et al. 2009).
Zudem ist die Langzeitbeobachtung mit 240 h viel zu kurz gewählt. Hier hätte eine Zeitspanne gewählt werden müssen, welche über die Zeit eines möglichen Verhungerns hinaus geht, da der Fisch mit dem im Körper verbleibenden Haken möglicherweise keine Nahrung mehr aufnehmen kann . 
Zudem freut sich der nächste Räuber über die Mahlzeit mit Metalleinlage.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Der geringe Stichprobenumfang ist mir auch negativ aufgefallen. Bestätigt aber trotzdem die Erfahrung aus der Realität. Zur not einfach den ganzen Thread lesen.


----------



## Schmokk (21. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Sehr interessant die ganze Geschichte...! Danke dafür! #h


----------



## u-see fischer (21. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



flavius schrieb:


> .....
> Hier hätte eine Zeitspanne gewählt werden müssen, welche über die Zeit eines möglichen Verhungerns hinaus geht, da der Fisch mit dem im Körper verbleibenden Haken möglicherweise keine Nahrung mehr aufnehmen kann .
> Zudem freut sich der nächste Räuber über die Mahlzeit mit Metalleinlage.



Die hier geposteten Forellen und der Hecht wurden doch mit der Angel gefangen, habe ich jedenfalls so verstanden, dann nehmen/nahmen die Fische doch wieder Nahrung zu sich.
Sicherlich gibt es eine gewisse Zeit, innerhalb derer die Fische keine Nahung aufnehmen (können), die führt aber häufig nicht zum Hungertot. Bis ein Fisch verhungert muß schon ein ordentlicher Zeitraum vergehen, da sind die Haken meißt schon verrottet.


----------



## flavius (21. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Moin,



> Die hier geposteten Forellen und der Hecht  wurden doch mit der Angel gefangen, habe ich jedenfalls so verstanden,  dann nehmen/nahmen die Fische doch wieder Nahrung zu sich.



Es geht darum, dass diese Daten und die allgemeine Erfahrung nicht repräsentativ sind. Hier wurden einige Fische mit "abgeschnittenem" Haken erneut gefangen. Wieviele sind verendet, so dass ein erneutes Fangen nicht mehr möglich ist?  



> ...da sind die Haken meißt schon verrottet.



Möglicherweise, wenn sie lange genug im Magen verweilen. Der in Post #23 gezeigte Haken taugt möglicherweise für weitere Angeleinsätze.
Über eine mögliche Perforation des Magen-Darm-Trakts ist kein Fisch erfreut.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Dard ich mal fragen ob du Angler bist, flavius?

Les dir evtl. noch einmal Post #33 durch.


----------



## flavius (21. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Moin,

@Allrounder27 ja ich bin Angler (und Biologe). Wenn der Fisch zu tief gehakt wurde, dann entferne ich den Haken nachdem ich ihn abgeschlagen habe. Die Verantwortung haben wir gegenüber dem Wirbeltier.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



flavius schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @Allrounder27 ja ich bin Angler (und Biologe). Wenn der Fisch zu tief gehakt wurde, dann entferne ich den Haken nachdem ich ihn abgeschlagen habe. Die Verantwortung haben wir gegenüber dem Wirbeltier.



Machst du das auch, wenn der Fisch zur Fangzeit geschützt ist?


----------



## flavius (21. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Moin,



> Machst du das auch, wenn der Fisch zur Fangzeit geschützt ist?


Natürlich, die Schonzeit ist in diesem Zusammenhang völlig irrelevant.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Das erzähl mal den Juristen oder den Vereinsvorstand. Die Sache ist in diesem Fall nämlich juristisch sicher.

Der Fisch ist zurückzusetzen. Ob lebensfähig, oder eben nicht. Und laut Studie und Erfahrung aus der Praxis überleben die meisten Fische das auch.


----------



## flavius (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Moin,



> Der Fisch ist zurückzusetzen. Ob lebensfähig, oder eben nicht.


da liegst du leider falsch.

Hier ein Auszug aus der bremischen Binnenfischereiverordnung: 


> * § 5 Zurücksetzen unberechtigter Fänge, Fangeinrichtungen*
> (1) Werden Fische, deren Entnahme verboten ist, lebend gefangen,  so hat der Fischer sie unverzüglich und mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt  zurückzusetzen. Werden sie beim Fang getötet oder sind sie nicht mehr  lebensfähig, so hat er sie unschädlich zu beseitigen. *Nicht mehr  lebensfähige Fische sind vorher unverzüglich tierschutzgerecht zu töten.*




Welcher Fisch lebensfähig ist entscheide ich!



> Das erzähl mal den Juristen oder den Vereinsvorstand.



Der Jurist wird dabei leider auflaufen. Den Vorstand meines Vereines kenne ich nicht einmal namentlich. Die sind für Pacht und Besatz zuständig. Deren Meinung ist für mich nicht von Interesse.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

In SH siehts anders aus. Müssen zurück. Ob lebensfähig oder nicht.

KüFO §2.3



> Der Jurist wird dabei leider auflaufen. Den Vorstand meines Vereines  kenne ich nicht einmal namentlich. Die sind für Pacht und Besatz  zuständig. Deren Meinung ist für mich nicht von Interesse.


Solche Leute wie dich braucht man im Verein. :m
Immer schön davon überzeugt sein, das man alles besser weiss als der Rest. Aber das scheint in den Studiengängen, wo man nicht rechnen braucht, eine art Berufskrankheit zu sein. #d

Aus meinen Pächtergemeinschaften würden wir solche wie dich sofort entfernen. #h


----------



## Taxidermist (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



> Welcher Fisch lebensfähig ist entscheide ich!


Das mag vielleicht bei dir in Bremen so funktionieren!
Dank unterschiedlicher Gesetzgebung, in anderen Bundesländern hast du diesen "Freiraum" nicht!



> Der Jurist wird dabei leider auflaufen. Den Vorstand meines Vereines  kenne ich nicht einmal namentlich. Die sind für Pacht und Besatz  zuständig. Deren Meinung ist für mich nicht von Interesse.


Und das hier zeugt von Ignoranz bis zum abwinken!
Solche Mitglieder wünscht man sich in Vereinen!
In meinem Verein wärest du mit der Einstellung nicht lange dabei
und eventuell würde es zum Schwimmunterricht reichen, wenn wir Kollegen wären!
Ob deine Vereinsmitglieder etwas von deiner Einstellung ahnen?

NachtragAllrounder, schön zu sehen, dass auch andere lesen können!

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Moin Taxidermist, 

hab gesehen das du auch im Thread "warst" und hab mir schon gedacht, das du in dieselbe Richtung posten wirst.

Der Kollege wird Spass haben, wenn er eine 35 cm Mefo von der Küste wegschleppt und in eine Kontrolle gerät...

#h


----------



## flavius (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Moin,
eigentlich ist es schon zu spät, aber:



> Immer schön davon überzeugt sein, das man alles besser weiss als der Rest.



Das ist keine Überzeugung, das ist Realität! Es gibt leider zu viele Kleingeister anleiten muss.



> Aber das scheint in den Studiengängen, wo man nicht rechnen braucht, eine art Berufskrankheit zu sein.


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
Fourieranalyse und Schrödingergleichung waren Bestandteil meines Studiums. Zu der Zeit gab es dafür keinen Computer.



> Aus meinen Pächtergemeinschaften würden wir solche wie dich sofort entfernen.



Eine Pächtergemeinschaft ist sicherlich kein Verein mit 1800 Mitgliedern.
Nichtsdestotrotz würde sich eine Pächtergemeinschaft über meine Anteilschaft freuen. 
Zum "Entfernen": Solange nicht vertraglich festgelegt gibt es auch keinen Ausschluß aus der Pachtgemeischaft.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Scheinst nen sehr symphatischer Genosse zu sein. 

Bei uns gibts keine Veträge. Mit so einem wie dir würden wir uns nicht sehr lange abgeben. Raus und Ruhe. Und ich fürchte, wenn du in diesem Ton im Forum hier so weitermachst, dann wird das hier ein recht kurzes Gastspiel.

Ich find es immer wieder geil, das sich immer wieder die Leute aus den easy-going Studiengängen als Heiland aufspielen, auf den die anderen ungebildeten Angler so gewartet haben.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Es gibt hier bereits ein paar Zoologen, Biologen, Ichtyologen, die allesamt
eine Bereicherung für dieses Forum sind!
Dabei nicht nur fachlich, sondern auch menschlich.
Dich lernen wir wohl gerade erst kennen und ich bin jedenfalls schon schwer beeindruckt, von deinen charakterlichen Eigenschaften!

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Aber das scheint in den Studiengängen, wo man nicht rechnen braucht, eine art Berufskrankheit zu sein. #d





Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich find es immer wieder geil, das sich immer wieder die Leute aus den easy-going Studiengängen als Heiland aufspielen, auf den die anderen ungebildeten Angler so gewartet haben.



Von Biologie hast du schon mal keine Ahnung!
Welcher Art sind denn deine akademischen Lorbeeren, daß du hier so überheblich vom Leder ziehst?


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Konnte evtl. per PN geklärt werden.

Alle mitlesenden Biologen usw. können sich wieder beruhigen. In der Anglerschaft kommt es immer wieder vor, das Leute mit den absurdesten Abschlüssen glauben wunder was sie sind und den Rest der Anglerschaft für blöd halten.

Genau so ein Kollege ist der Biologe in diesem Thread auch. Kenne noch ein paar mehr Leute mit unmöglichen (und einfachen) Abschlüssen, die sich für sonstwas halten.

Hab erst durch Stens Post gemerkt das sich auch andere angegriffen fühlen könnten. War nicht so gemeint. Mir gehen nur gerne die Pferde durch, wenn sich wieder mal so ein Messias im Forum aufspielt, als hätten wir hier (und die gesamte Anglerschaft) nur auf ihn gewartet um von ihm zu lernen...

#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> . In der Anglerschaft kommt es immer wieder vor, das Leute mit den absurdesten Abschlüssen glauben wunder was sie sind und den Rest der Anglerschaft für blöd halten.
> 
> Genau so ein Kollege ist der Biologe in diesem Thread auch. Kenne noch ein paar mehr Leute mit unmöglichen (und einfachen) Abschlüssen, die sich für sonstwas halten.
> 
> ...



Ein wenig Zurückhaltung würde dir auch ganz gut stehen.


----------



## flavius (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Moin,


> Genau so ein Kollege ist der Biologe in diesem Thread auch. Kenne noch  ein paar mehr Leute mit unmöglichen (und einfachen) Abschlüssen, die  sich für sonstwas halten.


Welche Qualifikation besitzt du denn?



> Genau so ein Kollege ist der Biologe in diesem Thread auch....die sich für sonstwas halten.


Wir haben dir eben etliches vorraus.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Braucht hier nicht thematisiert werden. 

Jedenfalls hab ich es nicht nötig mich hier als XYZ anzukündigen und dann sowas in deinem Stil zu schreiben. 

Evtl. kann man dann auch zum Thema zurück kommen.

Was machst du denn mit Fischen die einen Haken geschluckt haben und wieder ins Wasser müssen, lebensfähig oder auch nicht?


----------



## flavius (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Moin,



> Jedenfalls hab ich es nicht nötig mich hier als XYZ anzukündigen und dann sowas in deinem Stil zu schreiben.


???Stil? Ich kann, wenn gewünscht, noch deutlicher werden.



> Was machst du denn mit Fischen die einen Haken geschluckt haben und wieder ins Wasser müssen, lebensfähig oder auch nicht?


Da sind wir ja wieder am Beginn der Diskussion.
Wenn der Fisch nicht lebensfähig ist, dann wird er abgeschlagen. Gesetz hin oder her.
Das entscheide ich aufrund meiner Qualifikation, egal in welchem Bundesland.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Schön, dann kann ja jeder jeden Fisch abschlagen und einfach sagen, das er tief geschluckt war. Somit entfallen jegliche Schonzeiten und Schonmaße.

Genau dorthin bringt uns so eine Denkweise.

Und es wird genug Leute geben die genau sowas ausnutzen werden, um ihre Kühlbox zu füllen.

Ausserdem zeigt sowohl die Studie, als auch die Praxis, das Fische mit einen geschluckten und abgeschnittenen Haken, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit grade *doch überleben*, wenn man nicht lange im Fisch rumfuhrwerkt und versucht den Haken aus dem Fisch zu entfernen. Erstaunlich, das ein Biologe nicht in der Lage ist, das zu begreifen. Dir würde ich wirklich mal eine Kontrolle in so einer Situation wünschen.

Einzig bei einer Drillingsmontage kann ich dein Verhalten nachvollziehen. Da angel ich aber selten mit und setze auch immer einen schnellen Anhieb.

Aber das soll es dann auch gewesen sein. Du hast die Weisheit offensichtlich gepachtet und wirst von deinem unfehlbaren Wissen und Verhalten nicht abrücken. Mit solchen Leuten möchte ich nicht nur im richtigen Leben, sondern auch Online nichts zu tun haben. Deswegen kommst du auf Ignore und ich hab meine Ruhe.

Eins noch. Wir haben es inzwischen Begriffen, das du nicht nur ein ganz schlauer, sondern auch die Zierde deines Berufszweigs bist. Schreib das doch in deine Signatur, dann musst du es nicht immer wieder erwähnen.


----------



## flavius (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Moin,
Aus der bremer Fischereiverordung:


> Werden sie beim Fang getötet oder sind sie nicht mehr  lebensfähig, so hat er sie unschädlich zu beseitigen.



Unschädlich zu beseitigen bedeutet für den Angler den Fisch vor Ort zu "zerstückeln". Der darf im Ganzen  nicht mitgenommen werden.



> Ausserdem zeigt sowohl die Studie, als auch die Praxis, das Fische mit einen geschluckten und abgeschnittenen Haken, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit grade *doch überleben*, wenn man nicht lange im Fisch rumfuhrwerkt und versucht den Haken aus dem Fisch zu entfernen.


Diese Studie ist null und nichtig.



> Dir würde ich wirklich mal eine Kontrolle in so einer Situation wünschen.


In dem Fall unterweise ich den Kontolleur. Der wird einsichtig sein.



> Aber das soll es dann auch gewesen sein. Du hast die Weisheit  offensichtlich gepachtet und wirst von deinem unfehlbaren Wissen und  Verhalten nicht abrücken. Mit solchen Leuten möchte ich nicht nur im  richtigen Leben, sondern auch Online nichts zu tun haben. Deswegen  kommst du auf Ignore und ich hab meine Ruhe.
> 
> Eins noch. Wir haben es inzwischen Begriffen, das du nicht nur ein ganz  schlauer, sondern auch die Zierde deines Berufszweigs bist. Schreib das  doch in deine Signatur, dann musst du es nicht immer wieder erwähnen.


Nur keinen Neid.
Fehlender Intellekt ist nicht zu kompensieren.


----------



## olaft64 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Ich bin sicher, im Bremer Umland ist man stolz, mindestens einen Angler zu finden, der genau weiß, was richtig ist- Gesetz hin oder her. 

Bitte berichte dann doch mal vom Ergebnis der Kontrolle oder besser: gebe uns eine wissenschaftliche Veröffentlichung an die Hand, damit auch wir erklären können, warum wir (aktuell) den Hecht, in Kürze den Zander unbedingt töten mussten. 

Und auch wenn das ironisch klang: ich habe wirklich Sorge, dass ein zu schonender Fisch beißt und ich abschlagen muss. Und dann in Probleme komme.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## smithie (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Es kommt nunmal auf die einzelne Situation an, egal, was man nun von der Studie hält.

Und die Entscheidung, ob der der Fisch durch den tief geschluckten Haken überlebensfähig ist oder nicht, muss der Angler (und damit u. a. flavius) treffen - wer denn auch sonst?


----------



## Duke Nukem (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

@ smithie

#6ganz genau


   Ich bin oft in Dänemark zum Brandungsangeln auf Flundern. Um den Fang von untermäßigen Fischen zu minimieren, benutze ich Einzelhaken der Größe 2/0 und 3/0. Trotzdem schafft es hin und wieder eine 22cm Flunder, solch einen Haken zu schlucken. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Fisch mit einem abgeschnitten Haken dauerhaft überleben könnte. Um zu vermeiden, dass er langsam verendet, töte ich ihn und werfe ihn zurück ins Wasser.


    Andreas


----------



## Andal (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Um zu vermeiden, dass er langsam verendet, töte ich ihn und werfe ihn zurück ins Wasser.



Im Meer ist das auch kein weiteres Problem, da so ein toter Fisch mit absoluter Sicherheit anderen Lebewesen zur Nahrung dient.

Im Süßwasser sieht man leider immer wieder, wie auch immer verstorbene Fische einfach verrotten. Das tut einem weh, aber ändern können wir es halt auch nicht. Aneignungsverbote geschützter Fänge haben schon einen Sinn!


----------



## smithie (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



Andal schrieb:


> Aneignungsverbote geschützter Fänge haben schon einen Sinn!


Das ist ja überall anders geregelt.

Mir tut es mehr weh, wenn ein geschonter, nicht überlebensfähiger Fisch - ggf. zerstückelt - zurückgeworfen werden muss.
Dann doch lieber in die Pfanne, oder?

Wobei ich in der ganzen Sache unterstelle, dass man es nicht darauf anlegt, gezielt geschonte Fische zu fangen.
In dem Fall ist aber die ganze Diskussion hinfällig.


----------



## Andal (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



> Mir tut es mehr weh, wenn ein geschonter, nicht überlebensfähiger Fisch - ggf. zerstückelt - zurückgeworfen werden muss.
> Dann doch lieber in die Pfanne, oder?



In der Sache und verantwortungsbewußte und ehrliche Angler vorausgesetzt, vollkommen richtig. Aber du musst auch wieder die Häuslschleicher bedenken, die dann die Haken sauber hinter stopfen, weil man ja dieses wunderbare Schlupfloch hat!


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Genau so siehts aus. Deswegen hat man auch an den meisten anderen Gewässern ein Problem, wenn man Untermaßige Fische mitnimmt.


----------



## Andal (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Der Jäger hat es da viel leichter, als der Angler. Wenn man in der Zeit ist, wo man nicht auf Bambi schießen darf, dann bleibt der Finger eben gerade. Als Angler werden wir immer mit einem mehr, oder minder faulen Kompromiss leben müssen.


----------



## stroffel (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



flavius schrieb:


> Diese Studie ist null und nichtig.



Soweit würde ich vielleicht nicht gehen. Aber ich Stimme auf jeden Fall damit überein dass die Studie eher ein fachlich fundierter hinweis ist aber bestimmt kein wissenschaftlicher Beleg.
Genau betrachted besagt die Studie, dass unter "Laborbedingungen" geangelte Sonnenbarsche in den ersten 10 Tagen in einer normierten umgebung eine höhere Lebenswahrscheinlichkeit haben, wenn der Haken nicht entfernt wird. In wie weit das auf die anglerische Praxis übertragbar ist bleibt fraglich.
Aber auf jeden Fall ist das schon mal deutlich besser als Stammtischsprüche ohne jegliche fachliche Grundlage.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Dann konstruiert bessere Versuche, führt sie durch und holt euch den wissenschaftlichen Ruhm, der euch zusteht!


----------



## belle-hro (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Die hohe Überlebensrate setzt allerdings voraus, dass jeder Fisch auch entsprechend schonend *gelandet*wird (kann ja sein, dass ich es hier überlesen hab).

Nur allzu oft beobachte ich, dass untermaßige Fische einfach ausgehoben werden. Ein tiefsitzender Haken wird unter Einfluß der Schwerkraft schon dafür sorgen, dass die Rate dann nach unter gedrückt wird.

Bei mir ist es auch gängige Praxis die Schnur am Maul abzuschneiden. Spätestens beim 3. oder 4. untermaßigen Fisch muss man hier (laut BiFVO M/V) sowie so die Fangmethode oder den Angelplatz wechseln.


----------



## thanatos (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Das Aneignungsverbot hat schon seinen Sinn,wenn´s
manchmal auch wehtut:c.Im Süßwasser den Fisch dann 
bitte wenigstens aufschlitzen dann treibt er wenigstens
nicht an der Oberfläche rum und kann besser von Klein-
lebewesen verwertet werden,besser in Häppchen schneiden
dann sind sie eventuell auch Futter anderer Fische.#q


----------



## Bulettenbär (22. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Dann konstruiert bessere Versuche, führt sie durch und holt euch den wissenschaftlichen Ruhm, der euch zusteht!



Jeder gefangene Hecht wird wissenschaftlich makiert, ausgemessen, gewogen und protokolliert. 

Wird er nochmals gefangen wird er wieder ggf. vermessen und gewogen. Zurückgesetzt wird er grundsätzlich. Ausnahme: Die geführte Statistik erlaubt ein entfernen von bestimmen Mengen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Nur mal so zur Info:
Das ist keine Studie, das ist eine Zusammenfassung verschiedenster Studien zu dem Thema.

Dass die immer wieder zitierte Tabelle nur ein Beispiel aus der ganzen veröffentlichten und durchgearbeiteten Literaturliste zu dem Thema ist, haben einige scheinbar nicht mitgekriegt.

Ebensowenig, dass das Themas Hakomortalität seit schon ca. 5 Jahren wissenschaftlich keine große Rolle mehr spielt, da eigentlich schon komplett durchgearbeitet mit den entsprechenden Nachweisen (siehe Literaturliste).

Hier daher nochmal die Liste, damit ihr das im einzelnen nachlesen könnt:

Arlinghaus R., T. Klefoth, A. Kobler & S.J. Cooke 2008a. Size selectivity, injury, handling time, and determinants of initial hooking mortality in recreational angling for northern pike: the influence of type and size of bait. North American Journal of Fisheries Management 28:123-134.
Arlinghaus R., T. Klefoth, A.J. Gingerich, M.R. Donaldson, K.C. Hanson & S.J. Cooke 2008b. Behaviour and survival of pike, Esox lucius, with a retained lure in the lower jaw. Fisheries Management and Ecology 15:459-466.
Bartholomew, A. & J.A. Bohnsack 2005. A review of catch-and-release angling mortality with implications for no-take reserves. Reviews in Fish Biology and Fisheries 15:129-154.
Dubois R.B. & J.M. Pleski 2007. Hook shedding and mortality of deeply hooked brook trout caught with bait on barbed and barbless hooks. North American Journal of Fisheries Management 27:1203-1207.
Fobert E., P. Meining, A. Colotelo, C. O`Connor & S.J. Cooke 2009. Cut the line or remove the hook? An evaluation of sublethal and lethal endpoints for deeply hooked bluegill. Fisheries Research 99:38-46.
Klefoth T., A. Kobler & R. Arlinghaus 2011. Behavioural and fitness consequences of direct and indirect non-lethal disturbances in a catch-and-release northern pike (Esox lucius) fishery. Knowledge and Management of Aquatic Ecosystems 403:11p.
Lewin W.C., A. Bischoff & T. Mehner 2010. Die „Gute fachliche Praxis“ in der Binnenfischerei. Bundesamt für Naturschutz (Hrg.), Naturschutz und Biologische Vielfalt 105:477pp. 
Muoneke M.I. & W.M. Childress 1994. Hooking mortality: areview for recreational fisheries. Reviews in Fisheries Science 2:123-156.
Schisler G.J. & E.P. Bergersen 1996. Post-release hooking mortality of rainbow trout caught on scented artificial baits. North American Journal of Fisheries Management 16:570-578.
Tsuboi J., K. Morita & H. Ikeda 2006. Fate of depp-hooked white-spotted charr after cutting the line in a catch-and-release fishery. Fisheries Research 79:226-230.


Lesenwert und manchen vielleicht noch aus dem Blinker bekannt (da gabs auch Fotos, wie die Autoren die Verrottung der Haken mittels Röntgenbildern dokumentierten)  von Tsuboi J., K. Morita & H. Ikeda 2006. Fate of depp-hooked white-spotted charr after cutting the line in a catch-and-release fishery. Fisheries Research 79:226-230 .


Wer Fragen dazu hat, kann Thomas Klefoth auch anschreiben:
t.klefoth@lsfv-nds.de


----------



## flavius (23. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Moin,

dieser Review enthält Arbeiten die je nach Betrachtungsweise andere Ergebnisse zeigen.

Ein kurzes Beispiel:

Nach Fobert et al. (2009) beträgt die Sterblichkeit nach 10 d bei abgeschnittenem Vorfach 12,5 %.
Entfernt man den Haken, so steigt die Mortalität auf 44 %.


Betrachtet man die Arbeit von
Tsuboi J., K. Morita & H. Ikeda 2006,
so sieht man, dass die Hakengröße und der Widerhaken immensen Einfluss auf die Mortalität hat. In diesem Experiment verbleibt der Haken im Fisch, was dem abgeschnittenen Vorfach entspricht .



> Hook Type and Size
> Overall, 10-d group survival ranked from highest to low-
> est was: control (87.0%,N=23);
> baitholder size 12 (55.6%,N=18);
> ...



Wie man anhand der Daten sehen kann liegt die Sterblichkeit bei Verwendung der Hakengröße 12 weit über 50 %.
Wenn Fobert et al.in ihrer Arbeit 12er baitholder-Haken verwendet hätten, dann wären sie vermutlich zu einem anderen Schluss gekommen.  

Ich möchte dem wissenschaftlichen Nachwuchs auch nicht den Spaß an der Sache nehmen. Die Recherche war ja auch in soweit erfolgreich, als dass sich die Behörde hat überzeugen lassen. 
Man sollte mit allen wissenschaftlich erhobenen Daten zunächst sehr kritisch umzugehen. 


Was hier meiner Meinung nach zu kurz kommt ist der Tierschutz. Hier wurden Sterblichkeitsraten untersucht. 

§1 TierSchG


> Zweck dieses Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen.




Seriöse Studien über das Schmerzempfinden stehen noch aus. Solange das nicht eindeutig geklärt ist stehe ich auf dem Standpunkt, dass es besser ist, den tief gehakten Fisch zur Vermeidung von Schmerz und Stress abzuschlagen.


----------



## MINIBUBI (25. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Moin Moin
Mann o Mann
@Flavius
Was ist ein Vernünftiger Grund einen Tier Schmerzen zuzufügen?
Einen Haken im Körper zu lassen und diesen vom Fisch (vielleicht unter Schmerzen)selber ausscheiden zu lassen um in einiger Zeit dann mit Erfolg  Ableichen zu können?

Ein Angler ist in der Regel alleine am Wasser und muß von fall zu Fall
alleine entscheiden ob der Fang überleben kann oder nicht.
Ich bin kein experte und entscheide nach Gefühl .
Das kann uns kein Gesetz abnehmen.
PS. Ich hatte auch schon Fische gefangen die früher schon mal von anderen Tieren verletzt worden sind.(Vögel(kormorane,Möven) Größere Raubfische)Schmerzempfinden oder Überlebenschance.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Der flavius ist alles, nur kein Wissenschaftler, wie er vorgibt, in meinen Augen - sonst würde er nicht Tierschutz (mit der komplett unwissenschaftlichen und sinnlosen Einteilung Wirbeltiere/Nichtwirbler) hier anführen.

Das ist entweder einer von PETA oder vom alten VDSF-Schlag...

Schon alleine, dass er aus der ganzen Litaraturliste nur einen Einzelaspekt rauspickt, während die ganzen Beispiele klar die Thesen Klefoths unterstützen, zeigt klar, dass es da nicht um Wissenschaft geht, sondern um irgendwas - was auch immer - persönliches....


----------



## Taxidermist (25. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

@Thomas, den Gedanken habe ich auch, aber egal was er nun wirklich ist,
oder vorgibt zu sein, eine gewisse Überheblichkeit ist ihm nicht abzusprechen! Ich muss da an einen gewissen Rhesophilus denken,der sich auch in solchen Argumentationsketten verstrickte, nur hat der nicht gleich jedem seinen akademischen Nimbus aufs Auge drücken müssen!

Jürgen


----------



## flavius (25. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Moin,
  dann will ich mal antworten.


> Was ist ein Vernünftiger Grund einen Tier Schmerzen zuzufügen?


  Wenn du das Tier dann isst. Catch & Release ist für mich unsinnig. Das ist aber eine andere Diskussion und sollte hier nicht zu neuen Diskussionen führen. 





> Ein Angler ist in der Regel alleine am Wasser und muß von fall zu Fall
> alleine entscheiden ob der Fang überleben kann oder nicht.
> Ich bin kein experte und entscheide nach Gefühl .


  Genau richtig. Diese Entscheidung musst du fällen und auch vertreten.



> Der flavius ist alles, nur kein Wissenschaftler, wie er vorgibt, in meinen Augen - sonst würde er nicht Tierschutz (mit der komplett unwissenschaftlichen und sinnlosen Einteilung Wirbeltiere/Nichtwirbler) hier anführen.


 
So etwas kann auch nur von einem Laien kommen. Wenn man mit solchen Phrasen um sich wirft sollte wenigstens einen Funken Ahnung haben. Frag doch einfach nach, bevor du beleidigend wirst. Ich habe alle meine Aussagen belegt. Das ist zu diskutieren, nicht aber als nichtig abzutun.   
  „Nichtwirbler“ also wirbellose bzw. Invertebrata besitzen größtenteils nicht einmal ein zentrales Nervensystem, weshalb ihnen ein Schmerzempfinden abgesprochen wird.
  Die einschränkenden Paragraphen des Tierschutzgesetzes sind auf Wirbeltiere bezogen.   
  Für das Töten von Wirbeltieren ist ein Sachkundenachweis notwendig. Für das Töten von Stubenfliegen nicht. Du kannst mit lebenden Würmern und Maden angeln. Den lebenden Fisch als Köder zu benutzen, das ist verboten.
  Soviel zu Sinn und Unsinn dieser Klassifizierung.



> Das ist entweder einer von PETA oder vom alten VDSF-Schlag...


  Noch so ein unqualifizierter Kommentar. Ich bin weder im Tierschutz noch in irgendwelchen Verbänden engagiert.  Ich nutze wenigen Stunden Freizeit zum Entspannen beim Angeln in der Ruhe der Natur. Vereine und Verbände interessieren mich dabei nicht. 



> Schon alleine, dass er aus der ganzen Litaraturliste nur einen Einzelaspekt rauspickt, während die ganzen Beispiele klar die Thesen Klefoths unterstützen, zeigt klar, dass es da nicht um Wissenschaft geht, sondern um irgendwas - was auch immer - persönliches....


  Da geht es um nichts Persönliches. Ich begutachte beruflich wissenschaftliche Publikationen. Beim ersten  „Querlesen“ suche ich nach Fehlern und Unstimmigkeiten. Nichts anderes ist hier passiert. Eine einzige, den Kern der Fragestellung treffende, Unstimmigkeit reicht, um Zweifel zu haben.
 Die Experimente sind zu unterschiedlich, um eine allgemeingültige Aussage zu treffen. 

Ein widersprüchliches Ergebnis kann zudem alle anderen in Frage stellen.
  Die Ergebnisse der von mir verglichenen Arbeiten sind in Bezug der Frage „zu tief gehakt, abschneiden oder nicht“, nicht zielführend.  
  Wie gezeigt scheint die verwendete Hakengröße eine Schlüsselrolle zur Beantwortung dieser Frage einzunehmen. Das bietet ja Potential für weitere Arbeiten.



> der sich *auch* in solchen Argumentationsketten verstrickte“
> Wo ist das passiert?





> eine gewisse Überheblichkeit ist ihm nicht abzusprechen!...gleich jedem seinen akademischen Nimbus aufs Auge drücken müssen


  Das erspart viele unnütze Diskussionen.

  Nur mal so zum Verständnis: 
  Wieso fühlt ihr euch hier auf die Füße getreten? Der Einzige dem das zustehen würde ist T. Klefoth.
  Ich bin gerne bereit hier sachlich zu diskutieren, dazu gehört aber auch der entsprechende Respekt der Diskutanten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



> also wirbellose bzw. Invertebrata besitzen größtenteils nicht einmal ein zentrales Nervensystem, weshalb ihnen ein Schmerzempfinden abgesprochen wird.


Kraken? So ganz ohne Wirbel und viel intelligenter als jeder noch so bewirbelte Fisch..

Pferde (warmblütige Säugetiere, mit Wirbeln) darf mal laut Angelpräsidentin sogar mit Brandeisen malträtieren..



> Die einschränkenden Paragraphen des Tierschutzgesetzes sind auf Wirbeltiere bezogen.
> Für das Töten von Wirbeltieren ist ein Sachkundenachweis notwendig.


Steht wo im Gesetz, ist wie mit Tourischeinen und prüfungsfreiem Friedfischangeln vereinbar (geltendes deutsches Recht)?

Kleintierzüchter dürfen ganz ohne Nachweis sogar warmblütige Säugetiere und Vögel schlachten..

Nur bei gewerblichen ist der Nachweis nötig (Schlachtverordnung), wurde hier schon zigmal dargelegt im Forum - zeigt nur, aus welcher Ecke Du kommst..





> Respekt der Diskutanten.


Dazu gehört offenes Visier - sich hier nur anonym anzumelden, um Arbeiten von anderen schlecht zu reden ohne jede Qualifikation, ist schlichtweg Stil von Petanern oder Alt-VDSFlern..

Zumal nix - absolut nix - sinnvolles kam von Dir, nur Nebelkerzen und nicht haltbare Verallgemeinerungen und absolutes Nichtwissen bez. Gesetzen wie dem TSG...

Und da Du auch nur in diesem Thread hier unterwegs bist und erst nach Eröffnung Dich angemeldet hast hier  - der Bauer kennt seine Schweine auch am Gang...


----------



## aalex (25. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

[QUOTE

  Wenn du das Tier dann isst. Catch & Release ist für mich unsinnig. Das ist aber eine andere Diskussion und sollte hier nicht zu neuen Diskussionen führen. [/QUOTE]

Also tust du alles tothauen und essen was du Fängst ob untermaßig oder nicht??????|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Don`t feed the Troll...........


----------



## flavius (25. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Moin,



> Also tust du alles tothauen und essen was du Fängst ob untermaßig oder nicht??????


  Nein! Das hast du falsch verstanden. Solange ich der Meinung bin, dass der Fisch untermaßige oder geschonte Fisch weiterhin lebensfähig ist, geht der natürlich zurück ins Wasser.

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]





> Don`t feed the Troll...........


  Ich zeige dir Unstimmigkeiten auf und du ignorierst das.
  Du scheinst von etwas überzeugt zu sein, von dem du keine Ahnung hast. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


> Ich finds auch gut, dass die da entsprechende Untersuchungen machten, muss man nicht immer spekulieren, sondern kriegt mal Fakten.


  Mit solchen Aussagen disqualifizierst du dich nur. Hast du alle Publikationen gelesen und verstanden? Einfaches Nachplappern ist hier nicht angebracht.

  Wer außer mir hat sonst noch qualifizierte Antworten gegeben?
  Seele, Taxidermist und Allrounder27 haben anfangs den Sachverhalt objektiv betrachtet.


Ein Forum sollte der Diskussion dienen, nicht der Ignoranz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



> also wirbellose bzw. Invertebrata besitzen größtenteils nicht einmal ein zentrales Nervensystem, weshalb ihnen ein Schmerzempfinden abgesprochen wird.


Kraken? So ganz ohne Wirbel und viel intelligenter als jeder noch so bewirbelte Fisch..

Pferde (warmblütige Säugetiere, mit Wirbeln) darf mal laut Angelpräsidentin sogar mit Brandeisen malträtieren..



> Die einschränkenden Paragraphen des Tierschutzgesetzes sind auf Wirbeltiere bezogen.
> Für das Töten von Wirbeltieren ist ein Sachkundenachweis notwendig.


Steht wo im Gesetz mit Nachweis, ist wie mit Tourischeinen und prüfungsfreiem Friedfischangeln vereinbar (geltendes deutsches Recht)?

Kleintierzüchter dürfen ganz ohne Nachweis sogar warmblütige Säugetiere und Vögel schlachten..

Nur bei gewerblichen ist der Nachweis nötig (Schlachtverordnung), wurde hier schon zigmal dargelegt im Forum - zeigt nur, aus welcher Ecke Du kommst..





> Respekt der Diskutanten.


Dazu gehört offenes Visier - sich hier nur anonym anzumelden, um Arbeiten von anderen schlecht zu reden ohne jede Qualifikation, ist schlichtweg Stil von Petanern oder Alt-VDSFlern..

Zumal nix - absolut nix - sinnvolles kam von Dir, nur Nebelkerzen und nicht haltbare Verallgemeinerungen und absolutes Nichtwissen bez. Gesetzen wie dem TSG...

Und da Du auch nur in diesem Thread hier unterwegs bist und erst nach Eröffnung Dich angemeldet hast hier  - der Bauer kennt seine Schweine auch am Gang...


----------



## flavius (26. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Moin,


> Kraken? So ganz ohne Wirbel und viel intelligenter als jeder noch so bewirbelte Fisch..


  Was an „größtenteils“ in meiner Aussage ist nicht zu verstehen?



> Steht wo im Gesetz mit Nachweis… Kleintierzüchter dürfen ganz ohne Nachweis sogar warmblütige Säugetiere und Vögel schlachten..





> §4
> (1)…Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat.
> (1a) Personen, die berufs- oder gewerbsmäßig regelmäßig Wirbeltiere betäuben oder töten, haben gegenüber der zuständigen Behörde einen Sachkundenachweis zu erbringen


.   
Gut, da war ich zu weit in meinem Alltag. Es gilt Absatz 1.



> …Tourischeinen und prüfungsfreiem Friedfischangeln vereinbar (geltendes deutsches Recht)?


#


  Da kann ich dir uneingeschränkt nur zustimmen. Aber:  Im Lehrgang zu Fischerprüfung wird dir da auch kaum weitergeholfen.



> Nur bei gewerblichen ist der Nachweis nötig (Schlachtverordnung), wurde hier schon zigmal dargelegt im Forum - zeigt nur, aus welcher Ecke Du kommst..


  Aus welcher Ecke komme ich denn? Ich bin Naturwissenschaftler, der in seiner Freizeit angelt. 



> Dazu gehört offenes Visier - sich hier nur anonym anzumelden, um Arbeiten von anderen schlecht zu reden ohne jede Qualifikation, ist schlichtweg Stil von Petanern oder Alt-VDSFlern..


  Solche Äußerungen zeugen leider wieder von Kleingeist. In meinem Forschungsgebiet gibt es leider zu viele „militante Gegner“, als das ich hier meinen Namen nennen würde. Zur Qualifikation: Was willst du mir erzählen? Hast du ebenfalls promoviert?



> Zumal nix - absolut nix - sinnvolles kam von Dir, nur Nebelkerzen und nicht haltbare Verallgemeinerungen und absolutes Nichtwissen bez. Gesetzen wie dem TSG...


  Wenn du meine Ausführungen nicht verstehst, dann kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen. Alles was ich geschrieben habe hat Sinn. Ich habe nicht verallgemeinert, sondern Diskrepanzen aufgezeigt!


  Wenn du mit meiner Meinung nicht konform gehst, dann konfrontiere doch den Autor der Studie mit dieser Diskussion. Der sollte dann schleunigst eine plausible Antwort parat haben. 
Du scheinst kein kompetenter Gesprächspartner zu sein.





> Und da Du auch nur in diesem Thread hier unterwegs bist und erst nach Eröffnung Dich angemeldet hast hier - der Bauer kennt seine Schweine auch am Gang...


  Ich lese hier schon längere Zeit zur Information über getätigte Fänge in meinen Gewässern. Ich habe bisher soetwas auch nicht gelesen.


  Das du der Bauer bist kann ich aufgrund deiner Aussagen nicht negieren, aber denke an die Kartoffeln.


Ich habe meine Diskussionsbereitschaft schon einmal erklärt.


----------



## Lazarus (26. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

@flavius
*Do not argue with an idiot**. They drag you down to their level and beat you with e**perience.*
#h

Schade, dass ein Troll einen interessanten Thread so kaputt machen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



> Zur Qualifikation: Was willst du mir erzählen? Hast du ebenfalls promoviert?


Genauso wie Du - anonym behaupten kann man alles.....

Dass du keine Ahnung hast und kein Wissenschaftler sowas von sich geben würde, ist das eine. Bewiesen hast Du das ja schon, indem Du selber das TSG mit ins Spiel gebracht hast, das in der Thematik nix zu suchen hat und das Du zudem nicht mal kennst, aber als Argumentationsgrundlage nimmst.....




> In meinem Forschungsgebiet gibt es leider zu viele „militante Gegner“, als das ich hier meinen Namen nennen würde.


Gentechnik??
Das würde vieles erklären ....
;-))))))))))

Auf jede Fall diffamiert und diskreditiert der Gute jeden richtigen Wissenschaftler (die das auch öffentlich zugeben, dass sie welche sind und wer..) . der was amglerfreunlcheres veröffentlicht, spricht ja auch ne klare Sprache:


			
				flavius schrieb:
			
		

> Seriöse Studien über das Schmerzempfinden stehen noch aus.


Siehe dazu eine Zusammenstellung von Dr. Thomas Meinelt..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258187


Geguttenbergt, Koch-Mehrint und Schavant wurde ja schon genug in der Politik, brauchen wir hier doch nicht auch noch.........


----------



## stroffel (26. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Ich finde die Kritik von flavius völlig berechtigt. Die Ergebnisse von Thomas Klefoth sind definitiv nicht vollumfänglich und kein Wissenschaftlicher Beweis dafür, das Fische unter allen Umständen besser dran sind, wenn man das Vorfach abschneidet.
Das ist allerdings bei praktisch allen wissenschaftlichen Studien der Fall. Ich kenne keine Studie oder kein Fachgebiet in dem es heißt "Wir wissen schon alles". Im Gegenteil eigentlich stellt sich für jede beantwortede Frage mindestens eine neue, die es zu beantworten gilt.
Aber so wie kein Wissenschaftler behaupten kann den heiligen Gral gefunden zu haben, darf auch kein Wissenschaftler einzelne Ergebnisse schlecht machen, nur weil sie nicht alle möglichen Teilaspekte bis ins kleinste Detail berücksichtigen. Man muss einzelne Studien als Bausteine des Hauses betrachten, das es zu errichten gilt. Und jeder einzelne Stein bringt uns ein Stück weiter ans Ziel. Bei zu Baubeginn zu kritisieren, dass ja noch das Dach fehlt ist wenig konstruktiv.
Gerade mit dem Hintergrund, dass es in der Fischerei keine finanzstarke Lobby gibt die wie in anderen Bereichen Studien von mehreren Millionen Euro finanzieren kann, ist es doch höchst erfreulich das solche Studien auf diesem wissenschaftlichen Niveau überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Krahl oder Gral?

Ich glaub du hast es nicht so ganz verstanden. Das Fische, wo der Haken abgeschnitten wird, unter allen Umständen besser dran sind, hat die Studie nie behauptet. Es gibt aber eine sehr deutliche Tendenz, das Fische mit abgeschnittenem Haken besser dran sind. 

Hätte nicht gedacht das solche Aussagen nur Leute verstehen, die selber mal ein paar wissenschaftliche Publikationen gelesen hat. So schwer isses nicht.


----------



## flavius (26. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*

Moin,

es gibt immer wieder Menschen die unbelehrbar sind. Der eine will nicht, der andere kann nicht verstehen. Beide bleiben unwissend.


Da mir meine Zeit, um ständig gegen die Wand zu reden, zu kostbar ist und hier keine vernünftige Konversation zustande kommt, nehme ich an dieser Dikussion nicht weiter teil.

Weiterhin viel Spaß und hoffentlich Einsicht.


----------



## stroffel (26. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast es nicht so ganz verstanden. Das Fische, wo der Haken abgeschnitten wird, unter allen Umständen besser dran sind, hat die Studie nie behauptet.



Ich ja auch nicht. :m

Sei es drum. Was jeder einzelne aus den Informationen für sich selber mit in die Angelpraxis nimmt bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen. Was ich sagen wollte war einfach nur, das ich es gut und wichtig finde, das solche Informationen hier verbreited werden (Danke an Thomas9904!).


----------



## LOCHI (26. März 2013)

*AW: Behandlung von Fischen mit tief geschlucktem Haken*



flavius schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> es gibt immer wieder Menschen die unbelehrbar sind. Der eine will nicht, der andere kann nicht verstehen. Beide bleiben unwissend.
> 
> ...



Schade! Ich hab gedacht du lässt dich nicht so schnell von unwissenden und nicht ernstzunehmenden Postern verschrecken! Hab das mit grosser interesse verfolgt!


----------

